# Czech wedding toast



## polkatrumpet

My son is getting married in a week. I would like to give the same toast (in Czech) as my Dad gave when my wife and I got married.  The toast is "May your life be as hard as a knedlík (dumpling). I was hoping someone could translate it into Czech for me?  Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Ať je Tvůj život tvrdý jako knedlík.


----------



## winpoj

Jazyk's translation is OK but the whole thing sounds pretty weird. Why would you wish him "hard life"? And why "hard as a dumpling". Knedlíky tend to be quite soft in my experience...


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> Jazyk's translation is OK but the whole thing sounds pretty weird. Why would you wish him "hard life"? And why "hard as a dumpling". Knedlíky tend to be quite soft in my experience...



At first sight I thought it weird too, but I wonder if it isn't somekind of irony (althought I don't have any experience with knedlíky yet )


----------



## polkatrumpet

winpoj said:


> Jazyk's translation is OK but the whole thing sounds pretty weird. Why would you wish him "hard life"? And why "hard as a dumpling". Knedlíky tend to be quite soft in my experience...




Well, yes you are correct, knedliky are quite soft, so the toast is wishing them a life that is soft (easy).


----------



## jvanek01

Not that it matters now (since this question was asked way back) but I think you want to use the plural _your_, because you are toasting the couple, not just one person. In Czech this would be _váš_, instead of _tvuj._


----------

